
EtherDoggos Dapp Beta Release - EtherDoggos
https://etherdoggos.com
======
luckyt
Can I breed a dog that looks like the Metamask logo dog?

~~~
EtherDoggos
You can get pretty close. Buy the right dogs from the marketplace and try your
hand at selective breeding.

------
Diablo117
Why would I play this instead of cryptokitties

~~~
EtherDoggos
Cheaper, doggos are animated, this hasn't mooned yet, blockchain-based mini-
games such as racing will be released very soon.

But let's be real here, doggos >>>> kitties

